# Is Chumming for Catfish legal



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok I read the proclamation but am unsure and want to know if it is legal to chum for catfish in Utah. As a kid growing up down south we did it all the time and it was legal and I think it still is. Just wondering if it is legal in Utah before I do it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It is *illegal* here, except at lake Powell, where you may chum with anchovies.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

From page 12 of the current guidebook:


> Chumming is prohibited on all waters except Lake Powell. Please see the Rules for specific waters, Lake Powell on page 31 for more information about chumming at Lake Powell.


And page 66:


> Chumming means dislodging or depositing in the water any substance not attached to a hook, line or trap, which may attract fish.


Clear as mud?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fishrmn said:


> From page 12 of the current guidebook:
> 
> And page 66:
> 
> ...


So if I throw a few chicken livers/gizzards/hearts into a crawfish trap and put it near where I am catfishing I'm totally within the letter of the law?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> So if I throw a few chicken livers/gizzards/hearts into a crawfish trap and put it near where I am catfishing I'm totally within the letter of the law?


I don't see why not. That reminds me, I need to buy some traps for my gorge trip.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> So if I throw a few chicken livers/gizzards/hearts into a crawfish trap and put it near where I am catfishing I'm totally within the letter of the law?


Can't see how anyone could have a problem with that. Enjoy the crawdad boil. :mrgreen:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

30-06-hunter said:


> I don't see why not. That reminds me, I need to buy some traps for my gorge trip.


We used to make our own, but of course when I did I usually made a dozen or two at a time. When I was a kid you could put out as many as you wanted with no licensing involved. It wasn't unusual for us to put out several dozen and leave them overnight. When you picked them up you usually had 1-3 pounds of crawfish per trap. Made for a mighty nice boil when you had 3-6 dozen traps out.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Technically, whatever you put in the trap must be attached to the trap. Just putting it in the trap would not necessarily constitute being attached. But as long as it is attached to the trap you would be legal to do that IAW the Guidebook.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dubob said:


> Technically, whatever you put in the trap must be attached to the trap. Just putting it in the trap would not necessarily constitute being attached. But as long as it is attached to the trap you would be legal to do that IAW the Guidebook.


Thanks for the clarification! Normally I put the "bait" into a knee high stocking and tie it to the inside of the trap. Keeps the dads from pulling it out and eating it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Utah has some pretty stupid rules if you ask me. I don't see why it would hurt anything chumming catfish or carp in any lake in utah. 

Should be no catch and release for carp though.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I don't see why it would hurt anything chumming catfish or carp in any lake in utah.


I'm not saying your opinion doesn't have merit, but looking at the broader picture, chumming is non-discriminatory; it will attract more species of fish than the intended target fish species. And more of the non-targeted fish will be caught. And some or all of those will die from being kept or released.

As a general rule chumming isn't thought to be an acceptable method of fishing for the vast majority of our fish species. And I'm guessing that most residents support that decision and agree with it. I'm not against it per se, but wouldn't do it if it were legal. But I do see where there would be a major enforcement nightmare if allowed for just one or two species in Utah.

:mrgreen:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

At one time chumming was against the law in Utah. Then it was allowed, and now it is against the law again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know that chumming was ever allowed, but it was widely practiced when corn was legal.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been to states where chumming is legal and it didn't hurt the warm water species. 
I don't think I'd say chumming for trout is ok but for warm water who cares.


----------

